# Kimber Custom Carry Rebuild, Suggestions Appreciated



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Well I bought a Kimber Custom Carry (Series I) to upgrade and build into my next carry weapon. I wanted to run what I had so far by the Forum and see what ya'll thought.

The Base Gun:










Refinish with CeraKote's Graphite Black Bake-On:










Replace the Mainspring Housing with a Kimber Arched Magwell










Replace the sites with Night Sights from either MeproLight, TruGlo, or Trigicon:








,







, or









Replace the slide stop with a Wilson Extended Slide Stop










And the Grips with either AlumaGrips or VZ Operators:








or









Along with this I will be replacing a few internals, springs, possibly the Firing Pin and Firing Pin Stop.

So What do you guys think?? Am I missing anything important that I need to check and is there anything different you would do.

Thanks for the advice,
Foley


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally I would see what you got to start with and if it functions propperly I wouldn't change much. I'd put a set of night sites on it and "maybe" fool with a few recoil springs to smooth it out if needed. The thumb safety could get changed if it doesn't feel right. I'd can the beveled mag well extention as it just adds weight and bulk. Grips are up to the shooter. I tried the Hogue rubber grip with the palm swell thinking if I liked it I'd up for a set of wood ones. Guess what!.....the rubber is staying.
Keep it lean and clean! 
Cocked, Locked, & ready to ROCK!


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt023yeah he is right keep it lean and clean


----------

